# Adorable Boy



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Susie has a little boy available, he is so adorable. He is a little over 1 years old.



















here is her website
this boy is beautiful~ i love his eyes!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG he is DARLING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 15 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605788


> OMG he is DARLING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smheat: :smheat:[/B]


i agree he is darling :wub: i hope someone from here gets him :wub: he is beautiful, great pigment too.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He is adorable to bad my next one will be a girl!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh so pretty, I don't think I can talk the BF into another dog.  


Leslie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh how adorable! What a sweetie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I so want a maltese from Susie!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

He is adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute! the first pic reminds me of pixel


----------



## love maltese (Jul 20, 2008)

if he is available, how can i find out more information about him? he is gorgeous!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (love maltese @ Jul 20 2008, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608330


> if he is available, how can i find out more information about him? he is gorgeous![/B]



call the number on susie's web site. she is easier to get a hold of if u call. www.chaletdemaltese.com


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll baby :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ack! :w00t: he looks just like mini! :wub: i just wanna scoop him up and give him kisses like i do my mini-monster! :smootch:


----------



## plub (Jul 11, 2008)

he's so so so so so so CUTE!!!

wanna b canon's BF???
:wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jul 15 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605787


> Susie has a little boy available, he is so adorable. He is a little over 1 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG PAULA WHERE ARE YOU ??????????????


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... hes adorable... too bad i just cant handle ANOTHER pup! lol.. :wub: My 2 babies are too needy!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jul 15 2008, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605787


> Susie has a little boy available, he is so adorable. He is a little over 1 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi...it is mi first time here and I was wondering when you say Suzie has a boy available...is she a breeder and sells them or is it adoption? I have a 4 month old at home and I would love to get another maltese to keep her company...thanks :biggrin:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I just love the picture with the little black alligator clips in his hair.

They make him look so mature!

:wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is another photo of him..


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE


> Hi...it is mi first time here and I was wondering when you say Suzie has a boy available...is she a breeder and sells them or is it adoption? I have a 4 month old at home and I would love to get another maltese to keep her company...thanks :biggrin:[/B]


I would assume it means that he is for sale and Suzie is a very good breeder. Charmain might be able to say, but Suzie might have been keeping this puppy back to see if he would be suitable to show. He sure is adorable. Very pretty head and eyes.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Very sweet!!!!! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 24 2008, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610172


> QUOTE





> Hi...it is mi first time here and I was wondering when you say Suzie has a boy available...is she a breeder and sells them or is it adoption? I have a 4 month old at home and I would love to get another maltese to keep her company...thanks :biggrin:[/B]


I would assume it means that he is for sale and Suzie is a very good breeder. Charmain might be able to say, but Suzie might have been keeping this puppy back to see if he would be suitable to show. He sure is adorable. Very pretty head and eyes.

[/B][/QUOTE]

your right tina. She was holding him for show. I suggest anyone whos interested in this beautiful boy to contact Susie. You can always email her too


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I just bought a Dog ( It's not him, I bought another one) from Susie this weekend and she is the sweetest breeder I have ever met. My dog is the cutiest sweetest maltese ever. I can't keep my friends out of my house. When I sit on the floor he just climbs on my lap and sleeps there. When I hold him he puts his head on my chest and goes to sleep. I was so worried yesterday ( His first day sleeping at my house) because he would not pee on the pee pad. Well, today while I was gone to work I left him in my bathroom with pee pad and crate and he went twice on the pee pad. Tonight, I let him loose and I didn't see him so I quickly looked in the bathroom and saw that he had peed in his pee pad. I just can't ask for a better dog. He hardly ever barks, He is so eager for praises he just does anything if you say, "Good boy". When I was at her house this weekend to pick him up, it was so evident she was truely in love with her dogs and was doing everything possible to be a good mom to them. I had a long drive and didn't have a crate with me and she actually had leash, towels, pee pads, water, food all packed and ready for me. And because I didn't have a crate she just gave me the one he has been using. She had everything prepared for their road trip to their new home. 

I am very picky about my breeders because I believe that their personality is reflected by how much they have been loved while they were puppies. I think my dog is so extra special because she truely loved them. I am so grateful she let me have him. He is truely the biggest joy. I need to take some special pictures and post them later.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: i am smitten :wub: :wub: :wub: 
if we *could*.... we *might*.... LOL

gosh, if we didn't have so much driving both myself and the buttercup crazy right now, i'd foolishly consider it LOL. 

must....not....look....at....any....more.....puppy....pictures......



ann marie and the "does not share peanut butter" buttercup


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Jul 29 2008, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612689


> I just bought a Dog ( It's not him, I bought another one) from Susie this weekend and she is the sweetest breeder I have ever met. My dog is the cutiest sweetest maltese ever. I can't keep my friends out of my house. When I sit on the floor he just climbs on my lap and sleeps there. When I hold him he puts his head on my chest and goes to sleep. I was so worried yesterday ( His first day sleeping at my house) because he would not pee on the pee pad. Well, today while I was gone to work I left him in my bathroom with pee pad and crate and he went twice on the pee pad. Tonight, I let him loose and I didn't see him so I quickly looked in the bathroom and saw that he had peed in his pee pad. I just can't ask for a better dog. He hardly ever barks, He is so eager for praises he just does anything if you say, "Good boy". When I was at her house this weekend to pick him up, it was so evident she was truely in love with her dogs and was doing everything possible to be a good mom to them. I had a long drive and didn't have a crate with me and she actually had leash, towels, pee pads, water, food all packed and ready for me. And because I didn't have a crate she just gave me the one he has been using. She had everything prepared for their road trip to their new home.
> 
> I am very picky about my breeders because I believe that their personality is reflected by how much they have been loved while they were puppies. I think my dog is so extra special because she truely loved them. I am so grateful she let me have him. He is truely the biggest joy. I need to take some special pictures and post them later.[/B]



Congrats! I cant wait to see pictures of your new furbaby. I think Susie is a wonderful breeder, she helped me a lot. I love Deuce he is everything I wanted in a maltese. Congrats again!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG!!! I am this close to calling her and talking to her about him. I've been thinking of adding another one, but wasn't sure if two males would be wise. Also, I wanted one that was older and through the puppy phase, neutered, vaccinated, and most importantly pretty much potty trained. Does anyone know the cost? I couldn't find it on her site.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Jul 28 2008, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612689


> I just bought a Dog ( It's not him, I bought another one) from Susie this weekend and she is the sweetest breeder I have ever met.[/B]


You must have gotten Fabio - the other male that was available. Fabio was actually the one I liked better  - he is so cute and reminded me of my Sparkle. I almost wanted him .. LOL but no more for me.

Yes - Zeus was held back for show but his teeth didn't hold (not sure if it is the bite or missing a tooth). 

I have been too busy and haven't updated her website.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 29 2008, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612906


> OMG!!! I am this close to calling her and talking to her about him. I've been thinking of adding another one, but wasn't sure if two males would be wise. Also, I wanted one that was older and through the puppy phase, neutered, vaccinated, and most importantly pretty much potty trained. Does anyone know the cost? I couldn't find it on her site.[/B]


I sent you a pm, but wanted to let you know that the best way to get in touch with Susie is to give her a call. Sometimes she is a little slower in returning emails. But, having one of here babies (Dr. Jaimie has 2), I can attest that Susie is an amazing person to work with. She trully cares about her babies, and that is evident in all the communication that I have had with her.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, I bought Fabio. I still have not had a chance to take some good pictures of him. Only thing about him rightnow, due to his teething he is tearing a quite a bit so, He looks a little messy, but he is so CUTE. I went to Starbucks today to read a book and he just sat in the other chair for atleast 2 hours as I sipped by tea and read. I just kept petting him because he was being so good. 

Yesterday, We went shopping together and I put him in my purse and he sat there still as I shopped for shoes. People came by and said, " You are a great shopper" Yes he was truely a great shopper. hehe.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Babie Snowy, When I bought Fabio, Susie told me she had 2 more guys that were 2 weeks old and should be up for adoption when they turn 12 weeks. You might want to e-mail or call her to see how much she wants for them and when she is willing to let go of the babies.


----------

